# And The Top Five States Are......



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Forage related....from Hay and Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/article-1121-And-the-top-5-states-are---.html


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess I'm surprised Texas doesn't have more acres harvested than that? When I think of Texas, I think if hayfields as big as some counties and such. I mean, it's still a lot more than SD, but would've thought it was more than that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting. South Dakota surprised me @ number 2 in total hay acres. Learn something new every day.

Although it is still fairly early. Maybe I get to learn something else today as well?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

The tons per acre where much lower than I expected (TX - 2.57, OK - 1.9 & MS - 2.14).

Larry


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

We're hard pressed for rain around here some years. Not like some of y'all north and east of us that can expect five tons per acre. I am planting some sorghum sudan grass that should do 5 tons this year but the majority of hay grown here is cow pastures baled for winter feed. It's a select few of us that grow high quality bermuda or oat or wheat hay. Many people are content to let hay get rained on and will still bale it up and feed it. Makes me sick.



r82230 said:


> The tons per acre where much lower than I expected (TX - 2.57, OK - 1.9 & MS - 2.14).
> 
> Larry


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

4.8 million acres is quite a bit lol. Still not as much hay grown here in proportion to row crops.



stack em up said:


> I guess I'm surprised Texas doesn't have more acres harvested than that? When I think of Texas, I think if hayfields as big as some counties and such. I mean, it's still a lot more than SD, but would've thought it was more than that.


----------

